# Chase Doorhanger Scam???



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got home today and found this door hanger on my house. I lease it from a Minister & his wife and will likely be buying it in the spring. We have been here 3 years. They have a VERY small mortgage through a local bank here in town, not Chase. I asked them about this and they said they have NEVER had dealings with Chase. My address is clearly posted and i'm on 5 acres in the country. There are 3 houses in this area in foreclosure. 1, 1 - 5 acre lot west, 1, 3 - 5 acre lots south and 1, 2 - 5 acre lots southwest of me. In all likelyhood i suppose they posted it on the wrong property. I did not and will not call the #. From what i can find on the net it might be a scam? Anyone see a doorhanger like this????


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Doesn't look like a scam. It's the # for the collections dept for Chase. My guess is it's due to one of the neighboring foreclosed lots. 

As we all know, they can send us an address to go do work on and not have a clue if it's a lot or a home. Inspector probably incorrectly assumed the owner of the house owned the lot.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I've never seen this door hanger in the valley before and i have seen tons of them. I'll have one of my brokers look up notices in the county records tomorrow. I think the recorded notices have leinholder info on them.....


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I've never seen this door hanger in the valley before and i have seen tons of them. I'll have one of my brokers look up notices in the county records tomorrow. I think the recorded notices have leinholder info on them.....


Better keep an eye on your house...... make sure no preservation company cleans it out and rekeys it while you're out in the field. Oh, man........

Linda


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guy doing inspections for Safeguard used to have those, but I never saw them preprinted with the lender. He had to write in the name and number for each lender depending on the property. Out where you are, yeah, some halfwit didn't take the time to do their homework and just hung it on your door. Don't know of anyone else that used that type other than Safeguard.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Better keep an eye on your house...... make sure no preservation company cleans it out and rekeys it while you're out in the field. Oh, man........
> 
> Linda



My thoughts exactly. Freaked my 13YR old daughter out as she had just walked home from the bus stop. Guy was a REALLY unsavory looking character according to her. She headed for the gunsafe and was peeking out another window till he left. Obviously the dip**** can't read as this is in the driveway. I personally ESPECIALLY out here in the sticks will never go around a no trespassing sign. (unless the place is obviously vacant) There's areas here where your taking your life in your own hands.......


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> My thoughts exactly. Freaked my 13YR old daughter out as she had just walked home from the bus stop. Guy was a REALLY unsavory looking character according to her. She headed for the gunsafe and was peeking out another window till he left. Obviously the dip**** can't read as this is in the driveway. I personally ESPECIALLY out here in the sticks will never go around a no trespassing sign. (unless the place is obviously vacant) There's areas here where your taking your life in your own hands.......


. . .and the state of Montana says you are on your own if you choose to ignore a No Tresspassing sign. 
I went around one once, fully knowing that the house was occupied, but I needed an address picture that was on the house. I got met half way up the driveway with a 1911 .45, followed by the guy carrying it!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> . . .and the state of Montana says you are on your own if you choose to ignore a No Tresspassing sign.
> I went around one once, fully knowing that the house was occupied, but I needed an address picture that was on the house. I got met half way up the driveway with a 1911 .45, followed by the guy carrying it!



I seem to remember that one. Wasn't there a Conex across the driveway as well???


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have seen a couple homeowner posted notices such as "Private Shooting Range. Beware!" and "Trespass at your own risk" , knowing that they meant to shoot anyone caught on their property without advertising so.

Your idiot probably got $5 for his effort...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I have seen a couple homeowner posted notices such as "Private Shooting Range. Beware!" and "Trespass at your own risk" , knowing that they meant to shoot anyone caught on their property without advertising so.
> 
> Your idiot probably got $5 for his effort...



And the national got what they paid for........................... The wrong place.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Benluby (Sep 30, 2012)

To he11 with the dog, beware of owner.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I understand correctly WY's castle doctrine says "on your property".
It used to be just "in your house".


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> If I understand correctly WY's castle doctrine says "on your property".
> It used to be just "in your house".


Montana's Castle Doctrine says "on your property" too. 
As a matter of fact, according to todays paper, our local county attorney will announce this coming Monday whether or not he'll bring charges against a man for fatally shooting his girlfriends husband when the husband came to confront him "on his property".


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Several years ago two long time feuding neighbors made news in CO.

The one guy came over to the other guy's house to "talk".

The home owner blew the guy off the front porch with a 12 gauge thru the screen door.
NO charges if I remember correctly. Castle laws.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Those are the people who go out and see if the house is ready for preservation. The good ole gov makes the lean holders contact the ones not paying their debt in person. Depending on the loan type, there is a number of attempts that must be made to directly contact the "owner".

You guys don't do inspections? Pretty standard around here, you first go and verify the place is empty. Many times Wells will let the people stay in for a long time. I have one thats about 3 years old now, I check on the fellow every two months to verify he is still there. He makes payments when he can, but months go by between payments. 


Most people are friendly, a few are real jerks. Being hostile makes its worse, those get removed first with the police present. Their stuff goes to storage maybe, or it goes to the dump. They usually come back and trash the place or burn it down. Then the go to prison for a while or end up dead for various reasons. Its sad for some folks who are trying to survive, but some do deserve what they get. I just got another mobile and the neighbor said the guy lost it and got violent resulting in prison. Not smart to fight with cops.

This is depressing work, I sure wish I could find some other work. But, the foreclosers are keeping many busy in these rough times. It sure beats starving.

Just like in preservation work, you have rough people and you have clean cut folks. Some are trying to survive by hanging door cards and taking pictures. Its a nasty, nasty job. Low pay, the banks don't get much for $4.00 per house. Thats what most of them pay, sometimes $10 and up if your in the rurals.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SagesServices said:


> Just like in preservation work, you have rough people and you have clean cut folks. . .


Years ago when I was quitting the floor installation business, I had a manufacturers sales rep tell me there are 2 types of floor installers. Those who need to go into rehab, and those who just got out!




> . . .the banks don't get much for $4.00 per house. Thats what most of them pay, sometimes $10 and up if your in the rurals.


& they will have to pay AT LEAST triple your high estimate before I start looking into it. WOW!


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

In Alabama I see $15 to $20 insurance inspections, usually a few at a time. The most I've seen for a bank owned condition report was $45 and that was my bid, they offered it at $10 at first. :yawn:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Matt,


In an article on wrongful entry lawsuits.........


> JPMorgan Chase, which did not respond to a request for comment, was the bank most often named in the lawsuits.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/18/bank-contractors-break-ins_n_1682672.html


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SagesServices said:


> In Alabama I see $15 to $20 insurance inspections, usually a few at a time. The most I've seen for a bank owned condition report was $45 and that was my bid, they offered it at $10 at first. :yawn:


The banks pay out 35-50 bucks to the servicing companies for occupancy checks. They pay out 100 + for damage reports. The reason servicing companies pay so little is people are willing to accept those rates...........


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Got home today and found this door hanger.
> 
> That is a Safeguard Doorhanger... used to do inspections for them, but as we all know, they don't pay S--t..


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The banks pay out 35-50 bucks to the servicing companies for occupancy checks. They pay out 100 + for damage reports. The reason servicing companies pay so little is people are willing to accept those rates...........


Plus so many areas are covered by subs of subs. Too many middle men taking a cut. The problem of dead weight is industry wide. It's all self inflicted.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> My thoughts exactly. Freaked my 13YR old daughter out as she had just walked home from the bus stop. Guy was a REALLY unsavory looking character according to her. She headed for the gunsafe and was peeking out another window till he left. Obviously the dip**** can't read as this is in the driveway. I personally ESPECIALLY out here in the sticks will never go around a no trespassing sign. (unless the place is obviously vacant) There's areas here where your taking your life in your own hands.......


Where do I get one of these signs?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Where do I get one of these signs?





The interwebz.



:yes: :lol: :tt2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Where do I get one of these signs?



Got mine from our local Liberty Bell organization.......


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

that is a sg hanger for sure that SPI notation in the bottom right corner denotes that and they pay 7 bux for a vacancy inspection with hanger LMAO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> that is a sg hanger for sure that SPI notation in the bottom right corner denotes that





What does that "SPI" stand for?


Safeguard Property Inspection?


----------



## FieldServices (Oct 12, 2012)

*Common*

Door Hanger is Common; I'd google a JP Morgan/Chase number on the internet to ensure I get the proper phone number for the company and explain to them... dig and research... Could be by mistake- happens sometimes. 




mtmtnman said:


> Got home today and found this door hanger on my house. I lease it from a Minister & his wife and will likely be buying it in the spring. We have been here 3 years. They have a VERY small mortgage through a local bank here in town, not Chase. I asked them about this and they said they have NEVER had dealings with Chase. My address is clearly posted and i'm on 5 acres in the country. There are 3 houses in this area in foreclosure. 1, 1 - 5 acre lot west, 1, 3 - 5 acre lots south and 1, 2 - 5 acre lots southwest of me. In all likelyhood i suppose they posted it on the wrong property. I did not and will not call the #. From what i can find on the net it might be a scam? Anyone see a doorhanger like this????


----------

